# hunting ****



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

We have got around 20 **** hunting them. Now we want to call them in. Does anyone have any ideas on how to call them.(Like where to sit and where to put the caller machine) :strapped:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Put the caller near a place where you know they congregate, like the garbage cans. That will help you to get them coming in, since (if you're using fight sounds) they will think some other ***** are fighting over some good food.

Sit downwind if you want, but it doesn't really matter too much if they're used to people. Just be sure to set up where you have a good view of where you expect them to come out and/or eat. I've had them almost walk over me in my front yard while I was just leaning against a tree.

Don't call too much. Try to make it believable. Think to yourself how long a fight would last before one of them gave up. I would tell you more, but I haven't used an electronic caller for ***** yet.

Good hunting.


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you lots :beer:


----------

